# Where can I rent a skid steer with a forestry cutter?



## bg (May 21, 2004)

I need to clear some trails in some S Tx brush, there some mesquite in there but not a whole lot of big mesquite so I think one of the forestry mulching cutters (http://www.bobcat.com/attachments/forestry_cutter) would be perfect. Problem is I can't seem to find anyone that rents them. I'm in Houston and need to use it in Duval County so anywhere in Houston, Wharton, Victoria, George West, Corpus that might have one would work. If anyone knows someone that rents these, I would really appreciate them sharing.

Thanks!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

That's one approach, but perhaps you can find someone with a root plow you can use. It rips the whole thing out of the ground and pulls the roots out of their skin. They ain't growing back! Harris welding in Mathis, Tx makes good ones.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

There's a lot of little overhead stuff that I'd like to bring down as well without necessarily taking the trees out.

I've already got somebody to do some dozer work that can clear the trails as well but I think I could clear a lot more for the same money and it'd be nice to just have mulch on the ground instead of having to either bury or burn everything.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

There's a good chance there is a farmer close to you that has one and a tractor big enough. I'd ask around. It would probably be cheaper.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

bg said:


> There's a lot of little overhead stuff that I'd like to bring down as well without necessarily taking the trees out.
> 
> I've already got somebody to do some dozer work that can clear the trails as well but I think I could clear a lot more for the same money and it'd be nice to just have mulch on the ground instead of having to either bury or burn everything.


oh...


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.yellowpages.com/corpus-christi-tx/bobcat-rental


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, finding a skid steer is the easy part, finding someone that has a forestry cutter for rent, not so much. I've already checked United and am waiting to hear back from a couple of Bobcat places. Most everybody that rents does not have this attachment.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

If you can't find anyone, these guys can to the clearing for you. http://www.cedarbeetle.com

also, they may be able to point you in the direction of a rental attachment. Good luck!


----------



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)

Even if you find the attachment you will need a "high-flow" skid steer with cab air. Maybe Mustang Cat in Houston; ask for JR Decker in Sales. GL!


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> If you can't find anyone, these guys can to the clearing for you. http://www.cedarbeetle.com
> 
> also, they may be able to point you in the direction of a rental attachment. Good luck!


Thanks, I'll check with those guys. I don't mind hiring it either, like I said, it would be nice to just have stuff mulched and to be a little more selective in the trees taken out than the dozer will be.


----------



## OMB (May 22, 2006)

*Holt*

Cat Skid steer 299 with Land tamer Bring your own trailer or they'll deliver

Holt Cat has locations in SA, Corpus, Laredo, Weslaco


----------



## psnider22 (Jul 2, 2010)

Bob cat of Houston rents one. Whole package is $3k a week. I checked a few weeks ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

Holt Cat in Victoria. You might have a hard time finding one due to the pipeliners/patch leasing equipment like this long term.


----------



## j4577 (Feb 11, 2013)

One thing to think about if this is in any low lying areas is thy mulches up stuff stays around a long time and when it rains enough to get runoff it will float down and clog up your fences and nock them down. I know it doesn't seem like it rains much any more but when it does it seems like its always a turd floater. Our neighbor had the stuff mulches up a few years ago and he's up the normally dry creek from us, had a big rain and it washed down every cross fence we have with that mulches up stuff on the net wire. Our normal water gaps weren't enough because it just clung to the wire everywhere.


----------



## j4577 (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry about the screwed up grammar, auto-correct got me


----------



## Rwv2055 (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't think you are gonna have any luck finding one for rent. I was asking my neighbor, who owns a company that sells them, and he didn't know of anyone who rents them. He said its to easy to tear up a machine if you didn't know what you were doing. 

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Terry Ellis land clearing is in the Corpus area, 361-438-9264. He has awesome equipment and does a good job. He's been doing it for at least decade and has lots of experience. Don't think he rents his equipment out, but does turn key jobs. I watched him clear an area for a new subdivision recently and it didn't take him very long.


----------



## gregtx (Apr 5, 2010)

I utilize these machines all the time for right-of-way work. Bobcat of Houston rents them. I strongly suggest you hire someone to do it for you. An experienced operator using their own machine will be much less headache for you. Depending on how much is needed , the typical day rate is $1500-2000. I can refer some companies if needed.


----------

